
Interesting PDF about supercomputing - B1tchard0
<i>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B2uW7A7aAWp6Um9xNWtYeUVpaFE&#x2F;view?usp=sharing</i><p>While browsing today, I stumbled on the attached link, and I thought that it would be as intriguing to you all as it is to me.<p>I&#x27;m working on a project which will allow simultaneous interaction between 10e9 human users, with the minimum latency and buffering possible, over the broad internet, with geographically distributed stations on the backbones.<p>The hardware aim is &quot;optimal within reason&quot;, and a mix of enterprise and enthusiast, always prioritizing maximum reliablility vs maximum performance.
I am using DragonFlyBSD.
The beta will be released before or on 2018-01-01.
======
brudgers
Direct link:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uW7A7aAWp6Um9xNWtYeUVpaFE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uW7A7aAWp6Um9xNWtYeUVpaFE/view)

To submit a direct link, leave the |text| box empty on the submission page.
There's no need to use "interesting" in the title because anything that meets
the Hacker News guidelines is intellectually interesting by default (or should
be to at least the person posting).

It is not uncommon for Hacker News links to dropbox to exceed allowed views if
a story gets popular. Might be better to link to the source.

~~~
B1tchard0
Thanks for the comment. I'm not sure if it was a typo, but anyway the link was
to my google drive, which is definitely no dropbox... I hope google doesn't
have maximum views on their content...

